# convert CAMREC to AVI



## Amit_B

Hi everybody, I'm new in this forum.
Couple a days ago I downloaded the trial of the software Camtasia Studio 3, I recorderd my screen, and when I want to open the file I recorded I get a message which says that Camtasia studio cannot be opened. that for I want to convert the file which is CAMREC to AVI or any other file which could be opened by a different software or player such as Windows Media Player.

(Please forgive me for my bad english, this is not my main language)

Thanks a lot

Amit.


----------



## Starman*

Are there any limitations in the trial version that prevent a recording from being opened?  It could be that for the trial version it is in a format that cannot be converted to other formats.  Is CAMREC the file extension  eg mycapture.camrec ?

Starman*


----------



## Amit_B

As far as I know, There are no limitations in the trial version.
I've talked with some friends and the said that the same problem happened to them, With Windows XP SP2.
Yes-camrec is the file extension.


----------



## Starman*

From what I can find out Camrec is a proprietary format that can only be played in the same version of Camtasia.  Camtasia can also record in avi format apparently.  Check to see if that is an option in the trial version.

Starman*


----------



## joe9317

*Hey*

Yea I just had the same issues. You have to hit the option on the left hand colum that says "produce video as" then it gives you a list of optinos that you could fix.


----------



## piziey

Camtasia Studio 3 full but still cannot open? some body can help us? i really need to record my desktop to make tutorial.


----------



## sshaggy

Dont dig up old threads.
If u have a problem, create a new thread. Read the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 before posting.


----------

